
Show HN: Bowlcut – a JavaScript library for warping SVG text - hypothete
https://github.com/pollinate/Bowlcut
======
hypothete
Hi HN, I'm excited to share the public release of Bowlcut with you. At
Pollinate we've been developing and using an internal version of this library
in production-facing product customizers since late 2013. Bowlcut was
originally developed to create vector logos for sports teams, but it could
easily be used for more complex graphic design purposes.

There's not a lot out there in terms of frontend SVG text layout and
distortion libraries, so I'm eager to see how the greater web uses Bowlcut.
Since this is one of our first projects to open source, I would appreciate any
feedback you have on the structure and documentation of the library.

